# Help to figure out what's causing this



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello-

New member and 1st post here. I have the envy of the neighborhood when it comes to lawn. But I am a bit of a perfectionist. No weed. No nothing. But there's a patch of grass that I have that I can't identify. It's soft. It's mushy. It doesn't grow higher than the rest of the lawn. I'm wondering if it's in the soil. As you can see in the picture, the area is different than the rest of the lawn.

Can anyone identify the problem and what I can do to fix? Outside of ripping the whole section out and reseeding, what else can i do?

Thanks


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Here's the picture


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Blackbeagle1 knowing your location would be helpful. It looks like you have a fescue lawn with bermuda as a patch. If you are in the North, it could be creeping bentgrass.


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I am in MN. That area is constantly soggy.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Blackbeagle1 said:


> I am in MN. That area is constantly soggy.


Do you have some of that famous Minnesota peat soil?

If so, "The proportion of lime in a peat soil determines the sufficiency of the supply, not only of the lime itself, but also of the nitrogen."


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Blackbeagle1 said:


> I am in MN. That area is constantly soggy.


I'm going to stick with fescue and creeping bentgrass, but the cool season guys will be more helpful to you. You might want to update your profile when you know for sure what type of grass you have. :thumbup:


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

You might be right on this one. So, outside of digging it up, what else can I do?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Blackbeagle1 said:


> You might be right on this one. So, outside of digging it up, what else can I do?


I would post again under the cool season section of the forum, let them know where you are located, and try to get some close-up pictures of both grasses. Someone there will surely be able to help you out.


----------

